# Jeanie bottle



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made this last night out of a reject clarinet bell that is African Blackwood. The middle is Osage Orange. It's about 6 1/2" tall. I hollowed the Osage to make it lighter and left the bottom of the Blackwood a little thick so it sits more solid.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks fantastic John. How do you go about making the threads? (or is this too complicated to describe) Either way. beautiful stuff.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

john lucas said:


> I made this last night out of a reject clarinet bell that is African Blackwood. The middle is Osage Orange. It's about 6 1/2" tall. I hollowed the Osage to make it lighter and left the bottom of the Blackwood a little thick so it sits more solid.


Beautiful really. What were your wishes

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

John that's awesome. Very nice.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the other guy's John, fantastic, beautiful and awesome. :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm curious about the threads too.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for showing off, John.......:yes:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been playing with threading for quite a few years now and even make my own thread chasers. 
For this project I used the Baxter threader from www.bestwoodtools.com. It's almost fool proof and will cut threads in very soft woods. You can't do that with hand chased threads. You can't cut threads on a spindle with this system because the cutter goes in from the end so what ever you thread has to be held in a chuck or faceplate. It's an expensive machine but lets you cut threads in soft woods so it opens up a lot of possibilities.
Hand chasing is fun. The tools are expensive if you buy them, about $80 or so. I wrote an article for Woodturning Design on making thread chasing tools. Joe Hermann would probably sell you a back issue if he has any. Hand chasing is not hard to learn but does have a learning curve. I learned chasing threads on PVC pipe. The downside of hand chasing is the wood has to be very hard. Blackwood, Osage Orange, Cocobolo, and boxwood all work well. Hard maple works fairly well, other maples not so good. 
I have also had good luck pouring epoxy into a groove and then turning away the wood and cutting the threads in the epoxy. That sort of gets around using woods that are too soft. 
I also have some of the wood cutting taps and dies. They don't cut very clean threads.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

that's a real Bute i like the spear on the top elegant
:thumbsup:
thanks for sharing


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

you do realize - - - don't you - - - that almost nobody knows the trick to chase threads like that on the wood lathe.

I've tried. Come close a couple times, but never stuck with it. 

Nice turning


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Very original. I had no idea you can make threads on a lathe, that's so cool! Nice piece.

- Matt


----------



## Drex (Jan 11, 2012)

That is really nice!! I used to play the clarinet!! Is that tool like the one in Raffan's book on turning boxes?

One good turn deserves another!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

That is Outstanding.
If I ever tried colors like that...:no: well I know my limits.
I hope my Jeannie doesn't see that or she will think that I should try to make one.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Threads.....wow


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I come every day and look at this Jeanie Bottle. Just one of those turned items that grabs me and leaves me at loss for words. All can say is WOW, John you hit it out the park with this piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

John your work is just amazing:thumbsup:
keep sharing them


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool piece John.
But it looks like you let the genie out already. :laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

Lookin good John. But shouldn't it look more like this?


http://natcarling.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/jeannie_bottle.jpg

If you make one & find Barbara Eden in it Please let us know.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Next week Bart. I am working on an improved version of this one. I'll have it done by Sunday night but may not have time to photograph it until Wednesday.


----------

